
The Women of ‘LIFE’ Magazine - samclemens
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2019/08/24/the-women-of-life-magazine/
======
rmason
It's hard to explain to anyone under sixty who didn't experience it first hand
the impact that Life (and to a lesser extent Look) had on America.

The Life Magazine that I knew from the sixties was an advocate. The American
TV networks may have brought the Vietnam war into American living rooms but it
was Life Magazine that shocked people and got their attention.

I think it did a better job educating our WWII era parents something was
deeply wrong on what we were trying to do in Vietnam. Vietnam wasn't anything
like our previous wars. The magazine editorialized with words and pictures
which led to a greater impact.

------
peterwwillis
It occurred to me that the portrayal of Union workers as care-free, rather
than sternly walking a picket line, completely changes the impression I have
of them. Specifically, I think I naturally feel more sympathetic to a smiling
face. Have modern progressive movements experimented with using more positive
imagery? (I'm more familiar with stories of angry protesters than happy ones)

~~~
mistrial9
its not exactly what you are asking, but I think anyone who is asking a
question like that, should watch this Adam Curtis documentary all the way
through ..

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Century_of_the_Self](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Century_of_the_Self)

